# Best Polish for DAS-6 Pro on Audi - Menzerna v Meguiars 105 & 205



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi All.

I have an Audi with hard paint that has light swirl marks. I am just about to invest in a a DAS-6 Pro with hexalogic pads and I was wondering what the best cutting compound/Polish would be?

I have heard Menzerna is good but I am not sure what one would be most suitable?

Or would a combination of Meguiars 105 & 205 be best? Or even another brand?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Both are very good. I prefer the Megs as they give you greater versatility. They require different techniques but either will do a great job


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

scottishA4 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have an Audi with hard paint that has light swirl marks. I am just about to invest in a a DAS-6 Pro with hexalogic pads and I was wondering what the best cutting compound/Polish would be?
> 
> ...


I'm getting some 101 and 205 next for my car (BMW so similar paint hardness to audi).

I've read you can get better results with the 101.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I bought 105 and 205 to go with my da and cg hex logic pads, i've been practicing on my practice bonnet, which i scoured up quite badly and they seem to work quite well depending on pad choice.
I found 105 removes all but the worst of scratches and 205 just adds that final touch to it.

I guess that suggests the meguiars products but its personal preference really and im following the junkmans advice.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I really like 101 but unlike 105 it is only for sale in 1L bottles


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> I really like 101 but unlike 105 it is only for sale in 1L bottles


Yep I was thinking this too, so I might just get the 1L and decant into 2x 500ml bottles and sell one on.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've had no problems with Menzerna polishes on my A6 and Golf.
Haven't tried the megs to compare but definitely happy with the Menz


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I just bought Das 6 pro with orange and white hexlogic pads and megs UC/205


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Soapybubbles said:


> I just bought Das 6 pro with orange and white hexlogic pads and megs UC/205


Keep us update on how you get on!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I when for 105/205 with hex pads but haven't had time to try them out. Also got Meg's UC.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> I when for 105/205 with hex pads but haven't had time to try them out. Also got Meg's UC.


What's the difference between the 105/205 and UC?

Is there any chance of creating more swirls on my paint work by using a DAS-6 Pro with orange hexalogic and 205/205? I only have light swirls I want to remove on my hard Audi paint.

Thinking about ordering the DAS-6 Pro with Meg 105/205 and hexalogic pads from Cleanyourcar today.

Many thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not used UC but my understanding is that it has a little less cut but is less prone to dusting. If the paint is hard it might also be worth getting some MF cutting pads


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I used DAS 6 with megs 106 & 206 on hex logic orange (106) and green (206) pads on my XJS, I dont know if its hard or soft paint ? but car was very swirly all over, and it came out a treat, heres a reflection pic of the bonnet, you can see my products used, sorry I dont have any before pics.



This was / is my first and only combination with DAS 6 (or any machine polisher) I have 1L of each ! I've done a few cars, inc, Auris, Mini, Mondeo, Astra & Skoda, and I am very happy with results.
Still got loads of 106 & 206 left, but have run out of cars !


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow! That looks amazing! Most people seem to rate the Meguiars so I'm going to try that! Thanks


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Still got loads of 106 & 206 left, but have run out of cars !

You mean Megs 105/205.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

scottishA4 said:


> What's the difference between the 105/205 and UC?
> 
> Is there any chance of creating more swirls on my paint work by using a DAS-6 Pro with orange hexalogic and 205/205? I only have light swirls I want to remove on my hard Audi paint.
> 
> ...


Das-6 pro with meg105/205 and hex pads should be fine for Audi paint. After reading on here about them they seem to work well on Audi paint and a lot of people rate them highly.Not sure what the difference is with UC but got it as it was a good price at the time. :buffer:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

suspal said:


> Still got loads of 106 & 206 left, but have run out of cars !
> 
> You mean Megs 105/205.


Yes ! suspal - how on earth I did that ? I don't know ! must've been thinking about Peugeots ! ?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

i have just ordered a das 6 pro with the menzerna polishes from cyc so weather permitting may be able to report back at the weekend with how they/ i get on:thumb:


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

s29nta said:


> i have just ordered a das 6 pro with the menzerna polishes from cyc so weather permitting may be able to report back at the weekend with how they/ i get on:thumb:


Yeah please do mate!:thumb:


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

You cant go wrong with the meguiars, have you thought about microfiber pads on the da as audi paint can usually be quite hard although you do get some exceptions.


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks All! Just ordered a Das 6 Pro with Meguiars and Hexalogic pads from CYC!


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

I got the hexlogic chemical guys pads in orange and white. Would I need a red pad as well?


----------



## mikeygolfgt (Feb 26, 2009)

Im in the same situation as to what polish to use,

If I go with the Meguiars what kind of pads would I need for the DAS6 pro?

and whats the differences?

I've got an A6 with black pearl paint 2010 if it makes any difference.

Sorry im from the cheapy vibrating polishers you see in Lidl! the ones that leave you tired and hands vibrating for days! lol

cheers


----------



## scottishA4 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I tried my orange hexlogic pad out with Meguiars 105 on my practice body panel and after 3 passes all the swirls and light scratches were removed. I have still to try it on my Audi yet. But orange pad with 105 would be best bet fir the hard Audi paint


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

the 105 and 205 combo is very good, I've been very happy with it with the DA and hexlogic pads, I wouldnt bother with a red pad, orange and white should be fine

Another great option is sonax perfect finish, more of an AIO, great for 1 stage polishing cuts well and refines perfectly so no need for >1 stage


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I find the green pad to be the workhorse,and the best of both worlds fit in nice between the orange and white pad,i find the smat compounds to be better suited to DA's imo


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I have Megs UC instead of #105 been using this with an orange hex pad to try and remove swirls on BMW paint. proving extremely difficult.

I've stepped up to MF pads to try and cut better.


----------



## pihx (Jun 4, 2013)

I just did an old Audi A4 the other day and it's the toughest paint i've done yet. Had to use M105 with orange hex and orange lake country pads with 2-3 passes. I tried first with white hex and m205 and it did very little except finest swirls.

I've used ultimate compound with orange hex with great success on most cars, but that Audi was a pain.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I really wish people wouldn't default the Hex pads with M105. It works 10 times better with a MF pad. UC and M205 are fine on Orange and White foam pads, but 105 loves MF, and really cuts like a.... well... MF.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sheep said:


> I really wish people wouldn't default the Hex pads with M105. It works 10 times better with a MF pad. UC and M205 are fine on Orange and White foam pads, but 105 loves MF, and really cuts like a.... well... MF.


And so does UC,


----------



## Red_SLR (Jan 26, 2010)

I went for orange hex and 105 because its safer (CYC package with 6-pro) for a noob like myself, and for my car (2009 Audi) it worked very well. One pass on 105 with orange hex and one pass on 205 on a white hex. Took out the vast majority of scratches and swirls.

I don't have much time so I am trying to do a bit here and there - so far I have done the bonnet and 1 wing. Total time around 3 hours, incl wash, clay, 105, 205 and wax (222). (excluding the 10+ hrs of videos I watched LOL)

I found the 105 was quite hard to get off post polishing so followed some advice on here and used a damp mf to remove.

I have been into detailing for a few years but always left the paint correction to the pros and yes I am sure a pro would have got a better result than me, but the satisfaction of getting a still very nice result is quite nice and also having 2 cars I will save £££...

:wave:

Here are some before and afters....

Before, washed and clayed.










After, 105 + Orange & 205 + White + R222.


----------

